
OpenCL 3.0 Bringing Greater Flexibility, Async DMA Extensions - ksec
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=opencl-30-spec&num=1
======
Traubenfuchs
> OpenCL 3.0 makes optional all functionality past OpenCL 1.2.

Thus, to create software using OpenCL 3.0 means it must be backwards
compatible down to OpenCL 1.2? There is no minimum set of capabilities beyond
OpenCL 1.2 a device needs to be able to deal with?

~~~
pjmlp
Exactly, for anything beyond 1.2 you will need to query for extensions.

Apparently they will define helper macros for it and are outsourcing the C++
support efforts to the SYCL and Clang/LLVM projects (OpenCL backend).

